# Anyone take greens??



## Anne (May 1, 2013)

I mean, green powders for shakes, etc.   If so, what brand, and have you noticed a difference in how you feel; more energy, anything??  I'm tempted to try some, but not sure what kind...some years ago, I saw a Naturopath and he recommended them, but can't remember which one, tho I'm thinking it might have been the 'Mighty Greens' brand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2013)

I'm currently out, but I've been taking a teaspoon of NOW Chlorella in powder form for a couple of years now.  I mix it with an inch of juice in the morning, then rinse the jar with another inch of juice.  I use a small mason type jar from honey I had, and cover and shake to mix. Easier on the pocketbook than some of those other brands of greens.

 I don't know if I feel more energy, but I believe it helps to cleanse the system, rid it of toxic heavy metals, and boosts the immune system.  I honestly haven't had a cold or flu (or flu shot) in many years, and I think the supplements I take do help.  Here's a post of mine from the health forum...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f52/23369-chlorella-boost-immunity-detox.html


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 1, 2013)

I have been experimenting with making fresh green smoothies, and since I live in the country, there are lots of dandelions just waiting for me to come and pick them. The dandelions are bitter, and I think I like them better in a stirfry sautéed with onions and peppers, and mixed in with my ramen noodles.

I have some comfrey that is over two feet tall now , and the kudzu is coming up, and both of those are pretty tasty in green smoothies. I have tried the spirulina powder, but to be truthful, the look of it totally turns me off ! Maybe if I try the inch of juice trick, and gulp it down with my eyes closed, I can take it. It really doesn't taste bad, it is just such a dark color.
Vicoria Boushenko (?) has a webpage on green smoothies, and how they have helped her family, so that might be a good place to start.   Also, Netflix has that Fat, Sick, and Half Dead documentary, and it is great, and tells a lot about raw food juices and smoothies.

I think I do feel better when I take the green smoothies, but I am just not consistent with it. Now that it is warming up, I am getting a few greens from the garden, and having more salads though, and that is a start.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 2, 2013)

Not a shake as such, but I use pure ocean kelp. You can get it in powder or tablets.
Loaded with all manner of trace minerals. Good for the system, thyroid especially. (So many people have an underactive thyroid and don't even realise.)
I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

Pure ocean kelp!  I eat it right off the surface of the sea.  Yea!  It's fun to take a little bite while waiting for a wave.  We also enjoy throwing kelp bulbs at each other . . .


----------



## R. Zimm (May 3, 2013)

I wish I had more time to experiment with these. We do have a couple of those "Jamba Juice" places around so I could get some there BUT they are kind of pricey (at least to me). I'll have to check and see what the status of our blender is before I get ingredients.

Thanks for reminding me of these, they are great nuturitionally.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2013)

Parsley juice is a great detox for the kidneys.  Taking fresh organic parsley and juicing it is preferred, but I just take parsley capsules now and then...more convenient.


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)

For awhile I was a juicing madman and parsley was one ingredient in my cocktail.  Want to get back to that routine!


----------



## Lyn (May 8, 2013)

I like smoothies, green and otherwise, refreshing pick-me-up.  I am not a fan of encapsulated anything.  I grow my own herbs and greens.


----------



## Anne (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses...I think I'll try some smoothies from the garden greens, and check into chorella, etc.  Used to take kelp, but ran out and then forgot.   Oh, and I do need to mark parsley on my herb list...mine seems to have died out over Winter, along with the comfrey I had for years.

Hmm....anyone know if comfrey is good for horses???   I read somewhere that it was.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hmm....anyone know if comfrey is good for horses???   I read somewhere that it was.....



Yes, can be used with horses...



> Comfrey (Symphytum officinale) broken and fractured bones, sprains and damaged tendons; it will stimulate respiratory organs and eliminates expectoration; helpful in arthritis, stomach problems, ulcerated tonsils, abscesses, and wounds; makes an excellent mouthwash for bleeding gums; good for anaemia and diarrhea. With extended use, it may irritate the liver. Also known as knitbone, comfrey has a good reputation as a wound healer. It is soothing, healing and anti-inflammatory.
> 
> Uses – Comfrey is used to treat fractures, wounds, sprains, psoriasis and eczema. Internally it has been used to treat gastrointestinal problems. It has been a woman’s all-healer for thousands of years. Because it works, the FDA has banned its sale. You will need to grow your own.
> Comfrey is a wonderful herb, used internally and externally speeds the healing of bruises, tissue and ligament tears, and broken bones non-unions. ….. One of our dogs eats straight off the plant whenever he needs this herb for soothing digestive discomfort.
> ...


----------

